# xorg-x11 startet nur bedingt (fehlerhaft)

## Gladdle

Dieser Beitrag wurde am 28.10.2010 aktualisiert

Logdateien und Systeminformationen auf aktuellem Stand.

Mein X startet nicht korrekt. Mit /etc/init.d/xdm start kommt nur der login vom xserver (bei dem man sich nicht einloggen kann), bei startx kommen nur folgende Fehlermeldung: 

```
xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.4130

$DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server.

giving up.

xinit: No such file or directory (errno 2): unable to connect to X server

xinit: No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
```

/etc/conf.d/xdm 

```
DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

NEEDS_HALD="yes"
```

eselect opengl list 

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

 [1]  xorg-x11 * 
```

Meine Grafikkarte (lspci | grep VGA): 

```
04:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)
```

XSESSION="KDE-4" startx &> startx_log.txt 

```
xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.4105

$DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server.

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyInvalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keygiving up.

xinit: Resource temporarily unaviailable (errno 11): unable to connect to X server

xinit: No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
```

Installierte Versionen:

kde-base/kdm 4.4.5

sys-apps/hal 0.5.14-r2

sys-fs/udev 151-r4

x11-base/xorg-server 1.7.7-r1

x11-base/xorg-x11 7.4-r1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati 6.13.1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64 6.8.2

Der Versuch X ohne die Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf zu starten schlägt fehl. Jedoch startet X mit X -retro, jedoch habe ich da nur den Mauszeiger und ein schwarz-weisses Hintergrundbild. hald und udev werden beim Systemstart gestartet.

Hier noch meine make.conf, emerge --info, xorg.conf und die Xorg.0.log.txt. Wenn etwas fehlt bitte melden.

Und bitte die Signatur ignorieren, dies hier ist ein anderes System!Last edited by Gladdle on Thu Oct 28, 2010 9:03 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## mv

Schuss ins Blaue: Da die xorg.log einen Fehler bei dri anzeigt, lass doch mal dri2 (oder gar dri) aus der Modules-Section weg.

Edit: Und hast Du in /etc/conf.d/xdm auch DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm" gesetzt?

----------

## Gladdle

Ich habe dri / dri2 schon aktiviert und deaktiviert, ohne Änderungen. In /etc/conf.d/xdm ist kdm angegeben. Weitere Ideen?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> eselect opengl list
> 
> ```
> Available OpenGL implementations:
> 
> ...

  Huhh..., du hast hier die GLX Erweiterung des proprietären fglrx Treibers gesetzt, nutzt aber eigentlich den xf86-video-mach64 Treiber. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es eine gute Idee ist diese beiden Treiber zu mischen.

Ich würde 

```
# eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

 setzen, sofern geladen das fglrx Kernel-Modul entladen, den fglrx aus der VIDEO_CARDS USE raus nehmen und ati-drivers deinstallieren, und am besten dann auch die Pakete die diese USE nutzen via --newuse neu bauen.

Ansonsten schau doch mal ob per Start via 

```
$ XSESSION="KDE-4" startx &> startx_log.txt
```

 hilfreiches zu finden ist.

----------

## Gladdle

Ich habe die make.conf angepasst (VIDEO_CARDS="mach64 vesa") und danach die Treiber fuer X neu emerged:

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world

qlist -I -C x11-drivers/
```

select list opengl zeigt nun nur noch folgendes an:

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

 [1]  xorg-x11 * 
```

XSESSION="KDE-4" startx &> startx_log.txt

```
xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.4105

$DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server.

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyInvalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keygiving up.

xinit: Resource temporarily unaviailable (errno 11): unable to connect to X server

xinit: No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
```

Googeln nach Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key brachte mir keine nennenswerten Ergebnisse, meistens Probleme im zusammenhang mit vnc Software. Hat noch jemand eine Idee?

----------

## mv

Der "Key" wird benötigt, damit root (oder wer auch immer) die Erlaubnis zum Zugriff auf den Server bekommt: Dieser Key sollte eigentlich von "xauth" erzeugt werden. Der Name irritiert mich etwas: Üblicherweise heißt das File $HOME/.Xauthority. Es kann natürlich an irgendwelchen Startup-Skripten von Dir liegen, dass das File einen anderen Namen bekommt: Solange die Variable XAUTHORITY den passenden Filenamen (also vermutlich $HOME/.serverauth.$PID o.ä.) enthält, sollte das kein Problem sein. Vielleicht ist das aber aus irgendeinem Grund bei Deinen Startup-Skripten nicht der Fall.

----------

## Gladdle

Ich habe mal folgendes ausgeführt: 

```
emerge --unmerge xorg-x11

emerge --unmerge xorg-server

emerge --unmerge xorg-drivers

rm -rv /etc/X11/*

rm /etc/init.d/xdm*

emerge --update --deep --newuse @world
```

Keine Änderungen, Fehler wie gehabt. Was muss ich für eine Neuinstallation und / oder Neukonfiguration machen?

----------

